# Looking for information about using a data plan only for a cellphone



## Munk (Feb 11, 2012)

So the fiancée's parents are finally doing away with their family plan and that means she will be without service to her Droid very soon. I am looking for the most cost effective way to let her keep the full functionality of her smartphone (voice, text, and data) because money is extremely tight at the moment. I have a three part question: 
1. How can I retain the functions of a cell phone through just data without making her change her number? I know that there are options like VoiP and Skype, but what will be the most pain free method to the process?
2. What is the cheapest plan that has decent coverage? I have Verizon for my galaxy nexus. Would the cheapest way be a family plan for data, giving her a mobile hotspot and using wifi, or using a different service? 
3. Those who use only VoiP for calls and text and have internet, how much data do you use? 
Thanks for your help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Munk (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok after much more research there doesnt seem to be any viable options through Verizon for data only plans. The only way to do it is to take a SIM card out of a Verizon Ipad and put it into your phone. There are plans that offer unlimitted text and data but they are only for the deaf or hard of hearing and you need to take in documentation to a Verizon store. A mobile hotspot option, like Verizon's Jetpack, is 5GB for $50. There are plans for a family plan for data in the future but nothing at present. Other carriers do offer better options and I will do some more looking into them soon.

There is a silver lining I found however: I discovered that there are unlisted super low voice plan's that Verizon offers. You can take a look at them HERE. This would bring my bill from $80+ a month to $50 which will allow me more room to find a plan for her through other carriers. When I find out more I will report back.
I still would like to know more from people currently using VoiP.


----------

